

Google Blacklists bit.ly - avinassh
http://blog.sucuri.net/2014/10/bit-ly-blacklisted-by-google-safe-browsing.html

======
andygambles
This is why it is a good idea to use your own custom domain with bit.ly

~~~
avinassh
Yes, here's the official tutorial link for the lazy:
[http://support.bitly.com/knowledgebase/articles/76741-how-
do...](http://support.bitly.com/knowledgebase/articles/76741-how-do-i-set-up-
a-custom-short-domain)

